# What kind of supplies will I need for my new puppy?



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to make a list of all the supplies I'll need for my new puppy. I believe I have found one that I'll be taking home in the beginning of April, so want to look online for discounts, etc, between now and then.

I haven't actually started a list, which is why I'm posting here. I'm sure I'll forget something 

Off the top of my head, I was thinking:

1. Crate
2. Bedding for crate
3. Food bowls
4. Leash
5. Collar
6. Something to clean mistakes with to remove all signs.
7. Toys
8. Food

If anyone has recommendations for a crate, I would greatly appreciate it. Seems like most of the ones I've found online always have bad ratings for larger dogs... usually bending/chewing through the wire.

Anything else you can think of that I am missing, please let me know! I would like to have everything ready prior to bringing home a new pup.

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Watch with the bedding in the crate, that the pup doesn't chew/eat it.

There are crates available that have a movable partition, this is good because you can get the size you need for your adult dog, but are able to make it smaller so the pup won't go to the bathroom in it. Saves $$$ on buying bigger one's as pup grows. I'm not sure if this is an option in plastic crates?

If you crate train properly then the dog shouldn't have issues with chewing the bars. There are exceptions to the rule, but I find the dogs who do this already had issues and were destroying the house if left out, so the owner suddenly started crating without gradually introducing the dog to it.

With toys, make sure you get things that are different textures. That is really good for pups especially as they teethe. Remember some toys can be left with dogs, but some are interactive and not to be left with them to chew.

Who are you getting your puppy from? Do you have a pedigree you can share? 

Oh also, definitely do puppy classes. You will want to look into that about a month before the pup comes home so you can be fit in.

Otherwise, looks like you're set!

Good luck with the new pup!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like you have everything covered so far. The crate is a personal preference between wire and plastic (air cargo). I personally went with a big wire crate that had the divider in it so that when I was crate training my pup I would put the divider in and avoid accidents. This way I was only buying one crate.
The only thing that I always suggest is that when you are picking your pup up from the breeder to bring an old towel or blanket to rub the scent of the mother and littermates on so that the first few nights of transitioning are easier when they have that comforting scent with them.
Good luck, it's going to be a long wait!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I love the wire crates that have the adjustable divider. Blackshep is right; if you start crate training from the beginning, you shouldn't have any troubles with her chewing the bars. I also use Nature's Miracle cleaners for mistakes. It removes the smell and stain. They also have a cleaner that keeps the dog from going back. I love it.

Have you decided what type of food you are going to use?


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm definitely going to get a wire crate, with divider. I found one here, which looks reasonable in price for a 48" crate at Tractor Supply. Thoughts on it would be appreciated Retriever Quick-Fold Wire Crate, For Pets Up to 70 lb. & Up - 2401498 | Tractor Supply Company

I spoke with the breeder and she said when the pups are 6 weeks old, I can visit him and bring a blanket that she will use with the litter for the remaining two weeks. Figured that would help a lot. 

I finally got in touch with Brigit at AK9 Police dogs! The current litter is unfortunately spoken for... but she has another litter upcoming that is due in the beginning of February that she has not announced yet. There are already two reservations for males and I'm the third... so I'm hoping the litter has at least 3 males. Here's a link for the dam http://www.policedogs.us/Loretta-Vepeden.html and I'll get more information in a couple of weeks when the litter is born. Again, crossing my fingers that the litter has 3 males  The dam is a beautiful dark/black sable and exactly what I'm looking for in a pup. 

I've been doing my research on training and will take him to a professional for training when he becomes of age... What are your thoughts on the training classes at the local pet shops? I've heard various opinions 

I still have a couple of months and have been doing a lot of research over the past few months and still have a lot more to do in the next two 

I'm a single dad with a 4 year old daughter and we're both very excited 

Alex


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have this breeding saved on my phone. I think you will need more than just puppy training. This has the potential to be a high drive litter. Think about IPO if you have the time to invest in it. The dog will need an out let for its drive and you will need guidance from a trainer who is used to dealing with this type of dog. (just my opinion).


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry I posted on the wrong thread


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

Get plenty of bowls, we bought two initially but ended up needing more than four. 

Grooming brush? 

Claw trimmer? (best to get him used to it early)

Poo bags/pooper scooper?

Have a look also at dog wet wipes, handy for if he gets in a bit of a mess and you don't want to give him a whole bath

Harness/cage/box to secure him in the car?

Retractable lead

Torch for night time toilet breaks/walkies


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh wow, their dogs look nice!

I agree, if you have a harder WL dog, IPO is a great resource. 

I feel so at home with my dog at schutzhund training and for once am not mortified by her behaviour. It lets her do all the things she's bred to do, and allows her to do it in drive, which is so much better than fighting her nature. She needs to learn impulse control and to be mannerly, but in the meantime, they don't look down on me when I'm struggling a bit and shes' acting like a turd. Definitely look into that!

OffgridAlex, those are GREAT suggestions! 

Yes work on handling paws, picking up, eyes, teeth (get a toothbrush and doggy toothpaste!). All that stuff like palpating it's tummy (gently!) things the vet has to do.

I also keep stuff int he car, towels for muddy paws, a jug of water. I have a little metal pail that hooks onto the crate in my car, and I have a clip on the handle/cage to keep it from getting knocked off.

Oh, bully sticks fort he crate and/or pressed rawhide bones are good to keep them busy. I'd watch with the rawhide to see how long it takes the pup to chew it (no eating big pieces!), but if puppy doesn't eat too fast, it's a good babysitter.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! All noted and will be ordered  Also, anyone know of a "good" clicker for training? One other thing I forgot to add. 

How would I get info about IPO/Schutzhund groups in my area? To be honest, I don't know much about either... And at what age should you consider it?

Thanks again! I've learned quite a bit from the community here, It's a great resource!

Alex


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't use a clicker to be honest, I make the behaviour with a "YES!", bacuase then I don't need to panic if I forget the clicker at home or something.

But to each their own.

Maybe post your general location, and some people here could help? Are you close to the breeder? Can they give you some leads?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

ohh! good post, following this as well. =)


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, I am about 90 miles from the breeder, so I will ask her when we meet. 

I live in Apex, NC which is just south west of Raleigh. 

Also, I'll probably post this in a separate thread, but if anyone happens to know of a good vet in the area, please let me know. I've already asked the breeder about one and she is checking into it as well.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Make your own flirt pole. I used a broom stick and attached it to a rope with something at the end of the rope - ie. used rags/clothes. It will keep the puppy teeth away from you and exhaust their energy easily while you just stand there and wave it around. Easy for your 4 year old to try as well, then you can just sit and watch and catch a break from raising a puppy.

I also got a food dispenser toy to occupy the puppy. Alternatively, I've also used old drinking bottles at home with some treats in there and let the puppy roll it around to get the treats out. 

I also gave her all the junk mails to shred. Cardboard boxes worked great too. It satisfied my puppy's need to destroy something with all her might. 

Look up homemade toys that keeps the puppy busy.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is the line breeding for the litter that you are looking at:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=733379&mother=1905410

This litter is custom made for IPO in my opinion. You need to have a lot of toys that you can redirect him from biting your hands with. You will need some balls on strings. Look at the orbee diamond ball. They are very durable but yet squishy and will provide a lot of bite satisfaction. Get some ropes, and tugs. You can order stuff from www.leerburg.com as well as many other places on the web. If you are in Apex, you are not that far from our club in Falcon NC. We have several members that come from Raleigh, cary, apex area to train. 
http://fayettevilleschutzhundclub.us/
Our website has not been updated in about 2 years. Don't worry, the club is very active. Patti just uses mostly facebook and email for communication. I recommend that you contact her and let her know that you are interested in learning more about it. Even if you do not title your dog, going to training a couple of times a month will really help you learn how to train your dog.

Send me a pm if you want to talk. 
Rob


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, so I think I have my complete list, minus the feeding bowls. I can't believe how hard it is to find plain SS food bowls... If anyone has any links they could send for good, but not overly expensive bowls, I would appreciate it. 

I'm going to add my list here for anyone else who may find it helpful. I search quite a bit and yes, I could save a dollar here and there, but with no tax and free shipping, Amazon has the best prices. Here is my list  If you see anything I missed, please let me know 

1. Midwest iCrate - 48" - Double Door and folding - comes with divider.
2. Majestic Pet 8"x12" and a 14"x20" snap collar.
3. Guardian Gear 20' Cotton web lead 
4. Flexi Explore Retractable Leash - 26'
5. Safari Professional Large Nail Trimmers
6. JW Pet Company Undercoat Rake - Regular teeth
7. JW Pet Company Slicker Brush - Soft Pin
8. Petrodex Dental Kit - Beef Flavor 
9. Outward Hound Leash Mate - May pass because the bags come with a dispenser.
10. 220 Poor Bag Shop Dog Waste Bags with free dispenser
11. Petsafe Treat pouch
12. Zuke's Mini Naturals - Peanut butter and salmon. Can anyone recommend another treat that is small for training? 
13. Fox Labs Defense Spray - The pack leader will keep the pack safe 
14. The Bow-wow flirt pole - Yes, I could make one, but it has good recommendations and figured it would save me a little trouble.
15. Bell for dog housetraining - Going make sure Maximus knows how to let me know he needs to go out.
16. 101 Dog Tricks (Book)- You have to have at least one! 
17. Jolly Pet 4 1/2" Romp-n-roll - Should I get the 6" for a 8 week old GSD?
18. Kong Wubba Dog Toy, Extra large
19. JW Pet Company Crackle ball - small - should I get a medium or large? 
20. JW Pet Company isqueak ball - medium
21. Planet Dog Orbee 

It comes in just shy of $300... lucky tax return is coming in a couple of weeks! 

Still not sure on the toy sizes, since I'm not sure how big he will be at 8 weeks, which is why I have small, medium and large. Figured I wanted to have something he could play with right away. And I have a 4 year old daughter who literally has a couch covered with stuffed animals. I think I know how we can thin the heard out a bit! 

Any other suggestions, please let me know. I want to be as prepared as I can 

Have plenty of extra towels for the crate and car, so good there. And I think I still have two baby gates to block off the kitchen, have to check.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

you look pretty squared away. a lot of patience and you should be good!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Do you know where I can buy a little extra?


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Mog said:


> Okay, so I think I have my complete list, minus the feeding bowls. I can't believe how hard it is to find plain SS food bowls... If anyone has any links they could send for good, but not overly expensive bowls, I would appreciate it.
> 
> I'm going to add my list here for anyone else who may find it helpful. I search quite a bit and yes, I could save a dollar here and there, but with no tax and free shipping, Amazon has the best prices. Here is my list  If you see anything I missed, please let me know
> 
> ...


Don't forget a car "seatbelt" harness. I am bad and don't always use it when going to and from the park, but I do always use it in the convertible. 

Keep in mind that if you are purchasing a Czech breed working line puppy (von Falkenhein/AK9) your puppy will have strong, STRONG, drives and any toys played with will be shredded quickly, if there is not a toy to shred then there will be shoes, socks, furniture, ect.

I got the 10" jolly balls with the handles and basketballs. They are too small to bite the ball, but can hold it by the handle easily. They can chew them and it not effect the ball until they get some large teeth and jaw strength. 

A VERY high quality vacuum with a comfortable wand to comb/groom. Get ready for a heck of a hair storm once the puppy coat blows at around 6 months. 

I think a very important step in my GSD's puppyhood was tons of outdoor time OFF leash (not retractable). Lots of sniffing around, lots of mental stimulation, lots of training, lots of walking around while you are still the only thing they care about. It will pay off in huge dividends. I can walk my dog on the busiest roads and trust that she will heel right at my side on or off a leash.

Consider talking to your breeder about what they recommend for training toys and collars.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Gowen,

Thanks for the reply. This is the first time I've ever heard anyone mention a vacuum before, I thought brushing would be enough. I'll have to look into that. 

I plan on spending quite a bit of time with her outdoors, both on and off leash. Right now, I have evenings and all weekend to dedicate to her, her training, socializing, etc... 

I'll check with the breeder when I pick him up and see what she recommends. I'm still going to the ones and see how he does with them. Other than one chew toy, he won't have access to his toys unless he's with me.

Can anyone recommend a good car seatbelt harness that is crash tested and approved? I've been researching and I'm a bit nervous about them after seeing some videos linked here. I drive a medium sized 4 door sedan and with my daughter's car seat in the back, I don't have room for a crate or to put it on the floor even if there was no car seat for my daughter. 

Alex


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

For other training treats I use the Natural Balance Rolls. You can but the little ones for like a dollar and cut them up into small training size pieces, those go a long way.
I also will use small pieces of cut up string cheese and turkey hot dogs ( I try and buy the nitrate free, so I'm not giving too much sodium)
Good luck getting your pup!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I'll see if I can find them locally, $5 shipping on Amazon  I'll buy a few of the small ones and try them out and see which he likes. 

And thanks! I'm really hoping everything goes well with the litter. It's due in the next 2 weeks. As long as there are 3 healthy males, I should be good. I really hope I don't have to wait for another litter, but AK9 comes highly recommended, so I'm wait if need be... I think  I'm so into getting a puppy now, I'm more than anxious


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Will cross my fingers for extra boys in the litter! I'm sure your daughter is also very anxious


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Found this website and trying to make a wish list, things are much cheaper even for kong and other brand names. Buy Pet Supplies Online - Discount Pet Toys ? Pet Shop | PetStore.com

It's really hard to make any sorta pre shopping for our pup, because I never know what sizes to get? like kong or nylabones?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I think also, a 6' non-retractable leash is good to have. You'll need that for obedience classes 

Oh my, I'd better not let my puppy read this, she'll pack her bags and leave me for you!  You're going to have one spoiled puppy!

Oh, make sure you've got a good digital camera, they grow like weeds, so get lots of pics 

ETA: Careful with stuffed toys, especially if they aren't designed for pets. You don't want your puppy chewing off any plastic eyes or buttons. Also, get toys with different textures. Good for teething. Learn which toys are for chewing, interactive etc. Some toys should not be left for chewing. When in doubt, get something tougher or larger than you think you'll need. Most of my pups toys she had are dead now, she loves her Kong Squeaker. She killed the squeaker, but it makes a crackling noise now. Pressed rawhide and/or bully sticks are good for keeping puppy busy. I always gave my pup a bully stick for chewing at bedtime, a special thing for her crate.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I did end up adding a nice 6' lead before I placed my order  
I take more pictures of my 4 year old goofball (daughter) that I would ever admit! lol So I'll be taking plenty of pictues 

The only thing I didn't buy, were bully sticks... I couldn't find any reasonably prices ones that had good recommendations. Also, I cancelled on the 48" Crate for now, as it went up in price by $40?!? I ordered the 42" though... it went up from $64, to $93 and then back down to $68, so I ordered while it was low. Never knew Amazon's prices fluxuated so much. 

I also added in a highly recommended auto harness. Since I have a couple of months, I'll wait and watch the price on the 48" crate and buy when it's reasonable and hopefully get some bully sticks by then.

I normally couldn't afford this, but with my tax return coming in, I figured I would get everything I could think while I had a little disposable income, as I'm sure it won't be around long. I want to do the best I can by my pup 

I Have two stuffed animals for dogs which I think he'll be okay with. I'll watch him and see how he does. And thanks for the tips as far as the eyes and buttons on the kid stuffed animals, I may not have thought of that with the excitement when he comes home!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Following your list =)


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Hope it helps


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

#1 supply needed for a new puppy that always gets overlooked..... 

*PAPER TOWELS!!!!* And LOTS of them!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

LOL, thanks! I have a 4 year old, so that's already covered, but I'll stock up on more just in case


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> #1 supply needed for a new puppy that always gets overlooked.....
> 
> *PAPER TOWELS!!!!* And LOTS of them!


Strangely enough I needed very few with my pup (from the same breeder hopefully). She was pretty much house broken the first day she was there. I did crate train her day one and took her out every few hours for the first week. Very few accidents (less than 3 that I can recall) and all were my fault. 

I find it VERY importantly to take the new pup from the crate directly to the "area" you want them to relieve themselves and I mean directly, and be patient, wait, and lots of praise or treats after. Huge payoff as my GSD refuses to go anywhere except the small area designated in the yard for her. Easy to clean up, add mulch every 6 months to the small area (10x20) and absolutely no land mines around the yard


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm going to do something similar in my back yard... going to pull out some wild rose bushes and use stones to outline "his" area and then use mulch as well 

I'm going to do the same thing... I really like the house breaking article listed and going to follow it strictly. I have my headphones ready


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, going to update my list. Believe I'm finally done and everything is ordered! Okay, well... maybe not... I ordered the 42" Midwest Life Stages crate, but Amazon had the 48" on hold due to complaints about the ad, product or something else... so going to wait until they resolve it as their prices is at least $25 cheaper than anyone else... and no tax/shipping.

Items ordered at Amazon.com:

1. Midwest iCrate - 48" - Double Door and folding - comes with divider.ON HOLD - Will get the Life stages, rather than iCrate as it's supposedly a little stronger than the icrate. - Larger for downstairs.
2. Midwest Life Stages Double Door Folding Metal Dog Crate 42"x38"x31" - Smaller for upstairs in my bedroom for night time.
3. Pet Trex Premium Quality 30" Exercise Playpen for Dogs - 24"x30".
4. Lupine 1" Black 6' dog lead.
5. Majestic Pet 8"x12" and a 14"x20" snap collar.
6. Solvit 62296 Pet Vehicle Safety Harness
7. Guardian Gear 20' Cotton web lead 
8. Flexi Explore Retractable Leash - 26'
9. Safari Professional Large Nail Trimmers
10. JW Pet Company Undercoat Rake - Regular teeth
11. JW Pet Company Slicker Brush - Soft Pin
12. 220 Poor Bag Shop Dog Waste Bags with free dispenser - orginally had the 700 count, because the 220 was out of stock. But it seems they go in and out of stock every hour or so, so keep checking  Figured 700 was probably a bit much since I have a fenced in back yard, only need them for walks, trips out.
13. Petsafe Treat pouch
14. Zuke's Mini Naturals - Peanut butter and salmon. Can anyone recommend another treat that is small for training? 
15. Fox Labs Defense Spray - The pack leader will keep the pack safe 
16. The Bow-wow flirt pole - Yes, I could make one, but it has good recommendations and figured it would save me a little trouble.
17. Bell for dog housetraining - Going make sure Maximus knows how to let me know he needs to go out.
18. 101 Dog Tricks (Book)- You have to have at least one! 
19. Jolly Pet 4 1/2" Romp-n-roll - Should I get the 6" for a 8 week old GSD?
20. Kong Wubba Dog Toy, Extra large
21. JW Pet Company Crackle ball - small - should I get a medium or large? 
22. JW Pet Company isqueak ball - medium
23.Planet Dog Orbee 

Ordered from PetMountain.com:

1. Poop Off Superior Stain & Odor Remover for Dogs - by Life's Great Products. - Only available at PetMountain.com
2. Chuckit Classic Ball Launcher - Cheaper at PetMountain
3. Chuckit The Whistler Chuckit Ball 3" - - Cheaper at PetMountain
4 2x Spot Dinner Time Stainless Steel Pet Dish 12.5"Wx4.25H
5. Flexi Explore Retractable Leash - 26' for dogs up to 110lbs - This was $5 cheaper at PetMountain

I was suprised to find out that Amazon's prices do fluxuate quite a bit. So if you're buying higher prices items, like the crates, please check over the course of a couple of days. When I first added the 48" Midwest Life Stages Double Door to my cart, it was at $63. I finally bought it at $68.94. It went up to $94 and is now selling at $81.80... worse than the stock market 

And there is one more item I haven't been able to find, but will look locally at Walmart and the like... I want to get a good rubber mat to put underneath the dog dishes. The dog dishes are 12.5" each and all the mats I found online were 20".

Now I'm just waiting to hear on the litter  




Mog said:


> Okay, so I think I have my complete list, minus the feeding bowls. I can't believe how hard it is to find plain SS food bowls... If anyone has any links they could send for good, but not overly expensive bowls, I would appreciate it.
> 
> I'm going to add my list here for anyone else who may find it helpful. I search quite a bit and yes, I could save a dollar here and there, but with no tax and free shipping, Amazon has the best prices. Here is my list  If you see anything I missed, please let me know
> 
> ...


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Mog said:


>


I forgot a lifesaver for the winter! A LED lit rubber ball throwing ball or a glow in the dark ball (I prefer the LED). It is a lifesaver when it gets dark early and your dog is ready to play and is too cold to go for a jog. She can see the ball just fine in the pitch dark.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Nite-Ize-MTLP-08-07-MeteorLight-Disc-O/dp/B001QC9DTU[/ame]


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

This thread gives me chills lol The money I dropped at Amazon and Pet Smart was staggering.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Gowen,

Can you tell me what kind of ball you use?

FrankieC... I can relate  And this is just the basics... now I have to look for a used freezer for the garage, so I can stop up on frozen food (feeding raw/barf) and then stocking it... ugh. 

Oh yea, I cancelled my order at PetMountain and placed a new order, adding in a classic kong  Figured since he's going to be in the crate while I'm at work, he'd enjoy a frozen peanut butter (or similiar) kong to chew on


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have such a similar list Mog 

As far as bowls I bought a couple off chewy: Loving Pets Stainless Steel Silver Bullet No Tip Bowl these ones actually, largest size. They're low and wide, I tried kicking them around to bit and I don't think they'll tip. Idk if people call 9 bucks a bowl cheap so to speak, but I thought they were cute and they were dishwasher safe. (I think I got mine on sale?). Get a bag of food to bump your order over 49 bucks so shipping is free hehe. I also have a 10% off coupon for anyone that needs it there.

Also, hoping you get an extra male in the litter. I stressed out about the litter for ours, I was 4th on the list for a girl, and she only had 3 girls. but what I didnt know was someone changed their mind to male the day before it was due, so when the breeder sent out an email like "yay everyone got what they wanted" I was SO CONFUSED.

They did temperament testing on them yesterday and told me which pup was mine, but then she sent me a follow up email saying that the orange girl they are giving me was favoring her back leg yesterday, they need a vet appointment ot make sure its a play-related injury and not something serious, so I'm still worrying over that 

So hope you get what you want D

Ps @gowen love the LED ball idea!! GOtta add that to my list lol


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Mog said:


> Gowen,
> 
> Can you tell me what kind of ball you use?
> 
> ...


When I post the link all it says is "amazon".





 <---link to ball on amazon


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow...if I had done all of this, I wouldn't have purchased the dog. Maybe I'm ignorant, but get the puppy, have fun, get what you need when you need it, and enjoy. Have some fun, relax, train, but don't expect every puppy to fit this mold. My pup (6 months) is working line, high drive, but sane. He goes to training, meets people, and has fun. sorry if I sound a little snip, but just relax....let him be a dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you have it covered. we went to a thrift
store and bought towels and sheets. we cut the sheets
and used the cut peices to clean up. we always used
vinegar and baking soda for cleaning.

keep your Vet and E-Vet numbers available. recycle the
plastic grocery bags for poop bags. keep a collar, leash
and poop bags in the car.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Jack9211, I plan on having fun with our pup  Just going to take it as it goes, because you're right, every dog is different. I just like to plan ahead and since finances are a concern, it's easier to shop online in advance and save 30% or so, than have to get items last minute at a local retailer.

Doggiedad, I saved a bunch of old towels and sheets the past couple of years, so we're good there. 

Gowen, I like the ball as well, thanks for linking it!

Mego, I really like those bowls... I ended up getting some at PetMountain, but they don't have the wider base. I couldn't find ones like those that didn't have a ton of complaints about the rubber comming off, rusting, etc... I'll see how the ones I ordered look and will most likely get those too. Want to put a rubber mat underneat and those look like they would be really stable on a mat. The less mess I have to clean the better 

And I have GREAT news! The breeder called me last night and the puppies were born! There are 6 males, 3 dark sables and 3 all black! And one of the two people that were ahead of me found a puppy elsewhere, so I'm 2nd on the list  I'm really excited about it! She's sending photo's in the next day or two and we're going to go meet the pups in 6 weeks and then take Maximus home 2 weeks later! Woohoo!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Going to try and link the album I just created, which shows the 3 sable males my daughter and I will be picking Maximus from 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/63916-mog-albums4578-maximus.html


----------

